# LH trunk floor replacement



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Im gettin around to replacing the left side of my trunk. The question I have is should I do this while the frame is off or while on. I have to replace both braces and am worried about alignment issues. I have the frame off for another week or two until it gets painted and am worried about welding the trunk brace in and not having it align with the frame. What way should I go about this?

Thanks for all the help guys, this is my first restoration and I appreciate all your advice. Thinking about starting a thread to show my progress so you can all critique me


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a 7 piece trunk floor and did it with the body on the frame.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, you're my HERO!!!


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats kinda how I am wanting to do it. How hard was it lining up the trunk brace. I figured with the frame on I could almost run a bolt through the frame and the brace to hold it together and then tack the brace on? Any thoughts on this


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Everything lined up awesome. You can put a bolt in, but I wouldn't tighten it up at all till the floor/braces are all welded up and then you have the bushing installed too.


----------

